# Traffic doesn't go through proxychains

## erthalion

I can't configure proxychains. I installed it:

```

emerge net-misc/proxychains-3.1_p20110225

```

with standart /etc/proxychains.conf

```

strict_chain

proxy_dns 

tcp_read_time_out 15000

tcp_connect_time_out 8000

[ProxyList]

# add proxy here ...

# meanwile

# defaults set to "tor"

socks4    127.0.0.1 9050

```

Tor is running on port 9050. But traffic doesn't go through proxychains.

```

$ proxychains ping ya.ru

ProxyChains-3.1 (http://proxychains.sf.net)

PING ya.ru (93.158.134.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=64.3 ms

64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_req=2 ttl=51 time=63.9 ms

```

(there is nothing like 

```
|S-chain|-<>-127.0.0.1:9050-<><>-x.x.x.x:x-<><>-OK
```

)

Can anybody help me?

----------

## Hu

According to the description, net-misc/proxychains redirects TCP traffic.  Ping does not use TCP traffic.

----------

## erthalion

Ok, but problem is not only for ping - also for browsers chromium and lynx

----------

## linuxale

Same problem here.

It works properly with ssh but not with links or emerge ...

----------

